# Belkin Router Problems!!



## HydrosonicIan (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm having some problems setting up my network in my new apartment. Between my roomates and I, we've got 2 Laptops (Intel Macbook with OSX and a Dell running XP), an XBox 360 (Wireless) and a PS3 (Wired).

I've got a Belkin Wireless G + MIMO router (F5D9230-4).
My ISP is Brighthouse/Roadrunner
The modem is a Scientific Atlanta DPC2100R2

Right now, I've got access to the internet, but it's not stable and will occasionally drop out from time to time. (It'll refuse to access a webpage, but when I refresh it once or twice it'll start to load).

XBox Live will drop me occasionally while playing Call of Duty (or any online game for that matter) and the PS3 is doing the same thing (which is hardwired to the router). I know I've fixed my NAT issues, it being open on the XBox and Type 2 on the PS3. 

Everything works fine when we plug things into the modem 1 at a time. Anyone know what I can do to fix this?


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Upgrade the router's firmware.
http://www.belkin.com/support/article/?lid=en&pid=F5D9230-4&aid=8593&scid=221

They may have fixed a stability problem, but I doubt it. I have the same router and am replacing the stupid thing ASAP.


----------



## HydrosonicIan (Jul 31, 2008)

I tried updating it directly from the router, by connecting to 192.168.2.1. It said all the firmware was up to date, so I downloaded the 5.01.16 firmware and installed that. It helped a little bit, but it only really prolonged the inevitable. 

Is this just a really terrible router? Or has anyone been able to make it work?


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I just got my D-Link in the mail last night, 150% better in my opinion. I may keep the Belkin just in case something goes wrong with the D-Link.


----------

